# Any suggestions for hen party in Killarney



## mollie_bud (3 Nov 2010)

Hi, heading to Killarney for hen at the end of the month.  16 of us ranging from 20 to 58, most around the 30 mark with 3 non drinkers.  Don't know Killarney at all.  Staying in apartments on High St.  Plan to have a night in on the Fri so everyone can get to know each other and to keep costs down and then spa package in the afternoon Sat and then go for dinner and drinks. Would love any suggestions on where to eat and where is good to go afterwards.  Ideally not too much moving around, and somewhere with live music to keep the older non drinker enthusiastic!  Any ideas appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Kerrylady (4 Nov 2010)

Hi mollie bud, I'm from the area so hopefully I might be able to help!

The town has an abundance of restaurants. It depends on what type of food and price range ye are looking for. The Innisfallen restaurant in the Killarney Towers hotel has a great buffet style restaurant with a huge variety of food. It is very atmospheric and averages around €25 per person! If you want a sit down meal I would recommend the Royal or Lord Kenmares. The food is superb in both but would be more expensive! With a group that large and a saturday night I would recommend booking somewhere as soon as possible!

For after dinner entertainment I would recommend O'Donoghue's bar - part of the Towers hotel. There will be live music here which might suit some of the group. Hannigan's bar (across from the cinema) is also a good option. A live band plays the golden oldies and it's always great craic! Scotts is also a great option - live music again ( a bit younger though) and they have a big beer garden with plenty of seating. There's loads of great swanky bars where you can get cocktails - the Lane bar, the Kube and the Plaza being my favourite. The Kube has a nightclub out the back of it. It's the only over 25's club in town. If that's how ye want to end the night I would recommend going here. 

Killarney is a very convenient town so don't worry there wont have to be much walking involved! High street is a good location! Have a great time


----------



## Rois (6 Nov 2010)

+1 for Lord Kenmares for the meal


----------



## mollie_bud (14 Nov 2010)

Thanks Kerrylady and Rois. Was considering Lord Kenmares alright for the meal so think I'll definately go with that now.  Someone in work suggested McSorelys for after the meal-what do you think of there kerrylady?


----------

